
Ask HN: Why is HackerNews grey and the logo/name blacked out? - sergiotapia
Context?
======
jchien17
It links to
[https://www.battleforthenet.com/](https://www.battleforthenet.com/) \- it's
putting the fight for net neutrality in the forefront.

------
dhimes
Didn't we already write everybody about this? Is this brand new, or for the
rest of the folks who haven't already signed a petition or two?

------
twobyfour
Click on that black rectangle in the header to find out.

~~~
sergiotapia
Gotcha, didn't realize the URL had changed.

